# Claiming Tax Back during unemployment



## gotsomenow (26 Jul 2007)

Can you still claim PAYE tax back after being unemployed for 6 weeks plus?  Also, anyone got any idea on how it is calculated?

Thanks

G


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2007)

Yes - you actually file it 4 weeks after becoming unemployed or 8 weeks if you are in receipt of any tax assessable income (including _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_).

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment 

Not sure how they calculate it. Probably based on the credits that have gone unused to the date of the claim. They then tell you when to get back to them if you are still unemployed and presumably do the same again. That's the way I remember it working anyway.


----------



## gotsomenow (26 Jul 2007)

Thank you Clubman.  That is great.  Nice to get something back!


----------



## andrew1977 (27 Jul 2007)

I done this myself a few years ago when i was laid off from my job.

4 weeks of claiming the dole and you can then apply for it ,(think they pay back 6 months initially  ) if you went another 4 weeks unemployed you could claim  the remaining tax you paid in that year
It may have all changed by now.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

andrew1977 said:


> 4 weeks of claiming the dole and you can then apply for it ,(think they pay back 6 months initially  )


This is unlikely to be correct - at least in the general case. You don't get all of your tax back for a year just beacuse you become unemployed as you seem to be suggesting. What happens is that your tax credits are initially allocated on a weekly/monthly basis. If you become unemployed then your taxable income (which includes _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_) falls significantly so that your tax credits go unused in part or full. As these accumulate it means that tax already paid becomes tax overpaid and this is what you get back. However if you cumulative earnings (including _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_) for the year fall into the tax net then some tax will remain deducted and you will not get this back.


----------



## andrew1977 (27 Jul 2007)

i bow  to your superior knowledge clubman, i normally keep all official forms from any dealings with revenue., i must see if i still have the forms and documents ...its about 5 years ago now since i claimed it,nearly sure i got a tax refund .but hey thats only my opinion,i could be totally off the mark


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2007)

Yes - you most likely did get a tax refund but your post seemed to suggest that people might get back 100% of tax paid in two 6 month tranches and this is certainly not the general case. That's all that I was trying to clarify.


----------



## shootingstar (3 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - you actually file it 4 weeks after becoming unemployed or 8 weeks if you are in receipt of any tax assessable income (including _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_).
> .



Can i just ask a few Q`s about this? Im leaving my job next Friday. Gave a months notice. I have nothing as of yet lined up but am actively looking. Few interviews going on over the next few weeks. I dont think it`ll be a problem getting work but if in the event that im unemployed for say a month or so (maybe more maybe less) would i be entitle to claim for anything? 

I know giving up a job without another one to go to is unadvisable but i cant take the pressure here any longer. im physically sick all the time from pressure and 2 narky / imperious MD`s!!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Can i just ask a few Q`s about this? Im leaving my job next Friday. Gave a months notice. I have nothing as of yet lined up but am actively looking. Few interviews going on over the next few weeks. I dont think it`ll be a problem getting work but if in the event that im unemployed for say a month or so (maybe more maybe less) would i be entitle to claim for anything?


Depends on your _PRSI _records (for _PRSI _linked _Jobseekers Benefit_) and your means (for means tested _Jobseekers Allowance_). You should probably sign on just in case. You can only claim tax back via _P50 _after a c. 6-8 weeks unemployed.


> I know giving up a job without another one to go to is unadvisable but i cant take the pressure here any longer. im physically sick all the time from pressure and 2 narky / imperious MD`s!!


Would taking sick leave not be a better option?


----------



## shootingstar (3 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Depends on your _PRSI _records (for _PRSI _linked _Jobseekers Benefit_) and your means (for means tested _Jobseekers Allowance_).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately not. I dont want to remain employed by this Company.

Can you explain the PRSI & Jobseekers Benefit a bit more to me please?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

It's all explained on the _SW _website.

http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/index.html


----------



## shootingstar (3 Aug 2007)

ta for that.


----------

